# Green Beret killed in Afghan war mourned



## TheWookie (Nov 26, 2009)

On a day when we stop to give thanks, I want to thank this Solider for paying the ultimate price for our freedom.  This is the second warrior from my hometown to die in Afghanistan this month.  RIP, Solider.  Thank you for your service.



> Staff Sergeant Matthew Pucino had gone through at least three tours of duty in Iraq and most recently in Afghanistan, survived bombing raids, earning a Purple Heart and the Bronze Star for bravery in the field.
> 
> Despite the recent spike in violence that has taken the lives of dozens of civilians and servicemen and women in Afghanistan, Pucino’s friends and relatives felt confident they would see him again. He was scheduled to come back home in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBS (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for your sacrifice, warrior. RIP


----------



## tova (Nov 26, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## American-n-NZ (Nov 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 26, 2009)

RIP My Brother SSG Pucino


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 26, 2009)

Rest In Peace,  Blue Skies.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 26, 2009)

Might wanna merge this. 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?23156-SSGT-Matthew-A-Pucino-2-20-SFG-A


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 27, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Blue (Nov 27, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 27, 2009)

Rest in Peace, SSG Pucino.


----------



## formerBrat (Nov 27, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## rlowery60 (Nov 27, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------

